# Itching



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

I have finished my 5 days of clomid-sat, thought I had escaped the majority of s/e however today I feel dreadful.  Headaches and las night I was just soooooooo itchy could not sleep properly for scratching.  Is this normal??  I just hope I am not having an allergic reaction.
Thanks strawbs xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Strawbs

I listed some clomid side effects on another post the other day, along with a link to a website that included them...itching/skin irritation/rash is a side effect...

Here's the link to the post from other day...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47111.0.html

Take care
Natasha


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Strawbs, I have started with the itching this month.  All part of the s/e I suppose but very  .

Jo

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've also been itching as well. I thought it might be cos we've changed washing powder, but could be the Clomid!!

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

How you doing strawbs?


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Still itchy!!! Have started bms mon night as don't want to miss the window, have my scan on fri to see if clomid is working, hope so, I will be cd12 then.  How you getting on Nikki  Bloody home computer has a virus it is only 2 weeks old, so have to wait till I am in work to use it!!
Strawbs xxx


----------

